# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ben ik zwanger?

## Cam

Hallo, enkele weken geleden heb ik seks gehad met mijn vriend, even na mijn menstruatie, zonder condoom, dan heb ik de noodpil geslikt... Een week later had ik opnieuw bloedingen, ik heb op het internet gelezen dat de noodpil je cyclus kan veranderen... Nuja, toen deze bloedingen net gedaan waren heb ik opnieuw seks gehad met mijn vriend, met condoom maar deze is gescheurd... Ik heb gelezen dat de noodpil 2 keer kort na elkaar nemen niet goed is dus heb ik dat ook niet gedaan.. Maar nu heb ik steken in mijn onderbuik, gevoelige tepels en zoetruikend vocht in mijn onderbroek...

Is er kans dat ik zwanger ben?  :Confused:

----------


## Leontien

Op zich ben je minder vruchtbaar in de week na je menstruatie, wel rond je ovulatie. Bij een cycles van 4 weken ovuleer je rond de tweede week. Er is wel een kleine kans dat je zwanger bent, maar je kunt de klachten ook inbeelden. Om het zeker te weten kun je een zwangerschapstest doen.

----------

